# GroupeSTAHL Announces Three Management Team



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*GroupeSTAHL Announces Four Management Team Appointments*

Ted Stahl, executive chairman of the board and founder, Stahls’, recently announced multiple changes in company leadership positions. 

“It is with great pride that I share positive changes in our leadership team,” says Stahl. 
“We have great expectations for these talented and motivated leaders who, along with their strong staffs, will guide the company into an opportunity-laden fiscal year. 

“In the changing marketplace, these management changes put Stahls’ in the strongest, most strategic position for success.”

Carleen Gray
Vice President of Commercial Sales and Marketing, Chief Marketing Officer
[email protected]
Carleen Gray has been appointed vice president of commercial sales and marketing for GroupeSTAHL. With her leadership, the sales team will focus on partnerships with licensed brands, continued growth with major league sports and colleges, and further development and expansion of Stahls' apparel manufacturing divisions. 

Gray also oversees the growth of E-Sports and E-Commerce retail sectors. Gray will retain all responsibilities as GroupeSTAHL vice president of marketing and chief marketing officer, a position she has held since 2009.


----------

